# transgender,,You got to be kidding



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Whats with this guy that wants to be a "make believe woman" I think his name is Bruce Genner)

did he get a Brest implants? And did the doctors trade his wiener for a taco? 

Can anyone that puts on a dress say they are transgender and go in the woman's restroom behind my wife or child? 

If busted will they go to a woman's prison? <<Double standards for us and the government? 


I got to get caught up on whats going on,,,,,,,,I think the world has went crazy


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I got to get caught up on whats going on,,,,,,,,I think the world has went crazy,, and you just notice this ? LMAO


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I ever need to go to court, I'm going to wear a dress and tell them I'm transgender and I need to go to the woman's prison. 

And that I am addicted to beer and must have 8 treatments a day well,,12 on a bad day


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I got to get caught up on whats going on,,,,,,,,I think the world has went crazy,, and you just notice this ? LMAO


sorry I don't get out much,, And the TV only has 2 channels and it's public TV. My face is so red as I hang my head walking away and kick stones


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

With freakshow central running things right now I think they realize this is their best chance to turn the country completely over. Anything and everything
goes at least until we oust them and hopefully soon! I'm tired of this rainbows and unicorns shit!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think the administration along with the help of the media is using "chicks with dicks" to distract us from something big that is about to happen.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hillary is on the ropes, . . . Bernie fell out of his press box making fun of the Muppets, . . . 

The Dems only have two options left: some form of made up reason to declare martial law, . . . OR, . . . create enough panic / disorder / disfunction, that it creates confusion enough to maybe slide the election through.

Remember the old communist line: "The people who cast the votes don't decide an election, the people who count the votes do." (Joseph Stalin)

They already know that if the election were decided on the votes already cast, . . . Hillary, Bernie, Bill, Obummer, and the first orangutan need to join the Hollywood crew that's all leavin'.

Therefore, . . . they need to do something, . . . and Obummer is more than willing to do what it takes to keep him in office or at least in at a place where he can peddle his influence.

Hold on to your hats, . . . I'm thinking it's gonna be a rocky ride.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jenner is a mental wreck. Years of living with and around the big K trash has drove him nuts. He just wanted some for the action they were getting . He in his confused mind figure ok I will be one of them. He in mentally ill. have you heard he/she/it is now considering switching back to what ever he was before. That whole bunch needs to be shipped off to a nut house. Not PC but I don't care.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I am not a working stiff. I feel like I should be uber rich and live a lavish lifestyle. I get that cuz I'm not happy being a working stiff, don't I??


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

He's been reconsidering his transformation. Apparently he wants to be a man again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> He's been reconsidering his transformation. Apparently he wants to be a man again.


 He/she/it is not what I define as a man. He is confused.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

What wierds me out the most on this situation is the congress is saying NOTHING! 

Obama issues a dictate (with no authority to do so) and a threat to back it up (with no authority to do so) and CONGRESS SAYS NOTHING! 

And they wonder why we're voting for Trump.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Where else can you go from the front of a Wheaties box to the front of a Fruit Loops box.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ronaldinyo said:


> What wierds me out the most on this situation is the congress is saying NOTHING!
> 
> Obama issues a dictate (with no authority to do so) and a threat to back it up (with no authority to do so) and CONGRESS SAYS NOTHING!
> 
> And they wonder why we're voting for Trump.


 Congress can do nothing. Obama is ruling as a king and the Supreme Court is going along with it. We have 1 branch of government. The Monarchy King Obama soon to be followed by Queen Hillary. She will make Obama look like a rookie .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Shania Twain, got the song wrong I'm sure. Feel Like a Woman. If it feels good do it! NOT!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Than why is it that animals are not sexually confused about their identities?


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> He's been reconsidering his transformation. Apparently he wants to be a man again.


Again? 
I'm not convinced any man who actually was a man could have thought he might maybe possibly have been anything else. 
Maybe he wants to be a man for a change. Apparently he hasn't tried that yet

. I'm normal. It's everyone else that's weird. 
Shaun.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> Than why is it that animals are not sexually confused about their identities?


Ummm.
Because like most of us humans, animals realize that the equipment they have fits with the opposite equipment. They just seek out the opposite equipped to mate. For some reason a lot of people have gone crazy and think the fact that you have a penis didn't mean you were born male. 
Try applying that same logic to a situation where you don't want gravity to apply. (Yeah I just jumped out of the airplane with no chute. I feel like a bird today so I shouldn't be allowed to fall. )

. I'm normal. It's everyone else that's weird. 
Shaun.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Apparently human's have lost their logic!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

as far as the bathroom rules are going - anything goes now - no need to be dressed as a woman - don't need to declare yourself as any kind of sexual screw up - just walk into whatever bathroom you feel like using ....

but ..... I think the sexually confused in Colorado just might be giving it more thought - a pizzed off woman armed with a 1911 and willing to shoot tends to provoke thought ....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Congress does nothing, just like them have been doing since Obama has been in office!


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Has anybody noticed that the word "pervert" doesn't seem to exist any more? 

I wonder when they'll start letting people marry dead people.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ronaldinyo said:


> Has anybody noticed that the word "pervert" doesn't seem to exist any more?
> 
> I wonder when they'll start letting people marry dead people.


Well we let dead people vote so.......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> He's been reconsidering his transformation. Apparently he wants to be a man again.


There are "it's" like Jenner who want subsidized health care to pay for this shit, once when they are "transformed", then again when they reconsider/miss their former "self".

Jenner and the like are in need of mental, not medical help.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He must have looked in the mirror and realized he's the ugliest woman on the planet, besides hildabeast. 

Surprised hildobeast hasn't picked Ms jenner to be VP.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> He must have looked in the mirror and realized he's the ugliest woman on the planet, besides hildabeast.
> 
> Surprised hildobeast hasn't picked Ms jenner to be VP.


Huma/Hummer (Little Tony Wiener's, D-NY, toy/pesudo muslim "wife") would be upset. Think she has seen any of Slick Willies, cigars? :friendly_wink:


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you see a pic that was on here a few months ago showing the old Jenner in a cereal add, Verrrry funny!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Openly gay is now acceptable in the military, as is gay marriage with the "spouse" getting full military family benefits. There are four of them, open now, and one female who is "married" within my wife's squadron. It has become the norm.

I don't have a problem with gays serving, but I'm totally opposed to gay marriage in the military with all the same benefits as one man, one woman marriages....and I'm not even a Christian.

This is the key that is unlocking the door, because the Department of Defense is being forced to consider and find ways to allow transgenders to serve in the military as well. Really!

Not sure what's next, but maybe next we'll see sheep lovers demand equal treatment and allow for their sheep wives to treated as spouses, entitled to military housing, medical benefits, and other privileges. 

This is not the country I remember....where the hell IS this? Some kind of hell I think......


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Listening to Mark Steyn filling in for Limbaugh today and he made a great comment. 
He said something to the effect of: 
If you're a woman who doesn't wanna shower with a woman with a penis then tough for you. You must be a bigot
Only a bigoted woman would be offended at the sight of another woman's penis. 

I thOught that was great. And sadly, that sounds just like the logic the LEFT uses


Shaun.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------

